# Sunflower Seeds Roasted or Not



## comealongpond (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello.

I bought some unalted raw sunflowers seeds from the natural store. I am unsure if my rats can have them raw or if I need to roast them.

Does anyone here know?

Thank you


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

Raw is fine. They're fatty.


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

I agree that raw is fine.


----------

